# Grundloses Aufhängen



## Prophet05 (26. März 2006)

Hi,

Ich habe SuSE Linux 10.0 bei mir installiert. Es funktioniert bis jetzt auch alles, ich habe nur ein Problem nach einer bestimmten Zeit hängt sich das System unwiederuflich auf. Ich kann das Ganze dann nur noch mit einem Neustart wieder zum laufen bringen.

Ich habe das Aufhängen nun schon während des Anmeldungsbildschirms, während ich auf dem Desktop bin oder während eine beliebige Anwendung läuft erlebt. Es ist auch egal ob ich etwas mache oder nicht er hängt sich einfach nach ein paar Minuten auf und ich muss neustarten.

Könnt ihr mir helfen? Was für Informationen braucht ihr?

mfg Prophet005


----------



## fanste (26. März 2006)

Bitte achte auf durchgehende Groß-/Kleinschreibung


----------



## LarsT (30. März 2006)

Prophet05 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe SuSE Linux 10.0 bei mir installiert. Es funktioniert bis jetzt auch alles, ich habe nur ein Problem nach einer bestimmten Zeit hängt sich das System unwiederuflich auf. Ich kann das Ganze dann nur noch mit einem Neustart wieder zum laufen bringen...........
> 
> ...



Nicht immer, wenn es so aussieht, als ob das System einfriert oder sich aufhängt, ist es wirklich das System, das sich aufgehängt hat.
Um die Fehlerursachen einzugrenzen, damit wir uns nicht durch etliche Logfiles wühlen müssen, versuche bitte folgendes:

Wenn sich das System aufhängt versuche bitte die Tasten-Kombination STRG+ALT+F2, wechselt SuSE dann auf einen Konsolenschirm mit Login-Aufforderung, hat sich die graphische Oberfläche aufgehängt, das reduziert die zu untersuchendern Logfiles. Auf jedenfall melde dich hier wieder.


----------



## Prophet05 (30. März 2006)

Nein geht nicht. Ich habe das nun während des Anmeldens versucht und während er bereits auf dem Desktop war. Beide male zeigte sich keine Reaktion.

Hier sind noch weitere Informationen und bereits versuchte Dinge: http://www.linux-club.de/viewtopic.php?t=56905

Das mit dem Reparieren muss ich noch versuchen...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. April 2006)

Hast Du vielleicht eine ATI-Grafikkarte und nutzt deren Treiber? Zum Teil bleibt mir auch mal das System stehen wenn ich was mach was die Karte etwas mehr beansprucht.


----------



## Prophet05 (1. April 2006)

Nein, ich habe eine GeForce. Aber ich weiß nicht wo ich die treiber finde :/


----------

